# dosers - why all the hate?



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I wondered recently why people keep taking dosers off their grinders and switching to doserless (quite often running into problems due to this). Don't get me wrong, I've done it myself with a funnel on the Major and now thinking about it, it was a pretty bad idea. What I think people fail to see is that the doser is a pretty efficient mixer for all the coffee coming out of the grinder. All that thwacking actually helps in my opinion, remember when all the great coffee shops used to that on a daily basis? Of course you get the downsides as well like coffee retention if the doser doesn't swipe clean or the shear annoyance if you pull a lot of shots.

So, what's the reason you hate the doser?

T.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Faff, lack of understanding. If you don't mind a bit of twacking dosers are good and give much better value for money than OD variants.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

THWACK! THWACK! THWACK! THWACK! THWACK!

Noise and RSI I guess.

I share your sentiments about them being great for distribution and de-clumping.

My method for de-clumping on my doserless is to perform WDT with a kebab stick as the coffee is entering the PF (with a dosing ring),

less 'thwack' more knack.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

What if the doser was driven by a motor or automated in some other way?

T.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I didn't mind the thwacking so much, but combined with getting rid of the retained grounds/sweeping the exit chute etc it was all a bit much.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I didn't mind the thwacking so much, but combined with getting rid of the retained grounds/sweeping the exit chute etc it was all a bit much.


Exactly. it is a more elaborate process and takes ore time than an on demand. I am not against it since the doser will break the clumps so there are benefits.

With an accurate on demand grinder you just set the timer and you can complete the process in 5-15s and then you are ready for tamping. If the grinder is accurate then you only need to weight your grounds every couple of days or so.

Further to this on an OD grinder you can set button/timer 1 for 5s (or so) to get rid of stale coffee and retention and set button/timer 2 for your bean requirements.

Again I am not against doser grinders but for the moment an OD is more efficient for me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I moved from Mignon (which clumped and use WDT) to an SJ which I needed to thwack and brush. So it's a case of faff whichever option. Dosers great for distribution though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps a smaller circumference doser ( designed without the italian desire to have 7 g in each section ..... )

There is aid distribution rather than , distribution and the dose...

Dunno if this is feasible or would work ...


----------

